# Riverhawk B60 help with jet setup



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

might call them 770 361 2547 if thats still the num they could help
steve


----------



## cboyle1643 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply , I will give him call.


----------

